# Support group in Memphis, TN



## Matthew1234 (Jul 3, 2011)

Last year sometime I started a thread on this and forgot about it. I just saw that a few people responded. Now I see a more recent thread on this. So, we should figure out some place to have at least one meeting to just see how it goes. We all know how it is with social anxiety; none of us will want to go. But who's up for it? The only thing is to figure out a place to meet. I just looked up "how to start a support group" and see that libraries usually have rooms for group meetings. So who would actually come?


----------



## uhf23 (Aug 21, 2011)

I live in Little Rock and would like to be a part of a support group. (I posted a thread a few days ago with no response yet). Maybe we could try to get people from around Arkansas and the Memphis area to join. I would be up for driving to Memphis if we could get a group going. What are your thoughts?


----------



## justdana (Apr 11, 2012)

I see that this thread is a few months old, but I'll respond anyway. I just joined this forum today and would be interested in meeting up with people in the area who "get" what this is like. I couldn't help but laugh at the original post, though; what seems like a good or fun idea at the time is usually fairly easy for me to talk myself out of trying.


----------



## kyndbud (Apr 11, 2012)

Thought I might be the only one in Tennessee!

So if you want to get a group going for this area, I'm in. 
(I'll try to make it there lol) Seriously this is all very hard.
Could use some solidarity.


----------



## kyndbud (Apr 11, 2012)

Justdana,

It made me laugh what you said. I am so embarrassed after first post I was about to say f. it and turn my computer off. Then I saw this thread. I always second guess myself!


----------



## rensational (Apr 10, 2012)

I would definitely be interested, but I also have transportation issues. I'd try to figure it out if anything gets going, though.


----------



## yme1 (Mar 6, 2012)

^^^^^


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

I just moved toJonesboro, AR and have been having a heck of a time meeting people. I think a support group would be great.

Feel free to message me. I'd definitely want to be involved.


----------



## ChristianLadywithSAD (May 10, 2012)

*Tennessee Suppport Group*

Hi Everyone,

I would definitely be interested in it. I live in Nashville, but I will be in Memphis soon after my fiance and I get married this October.

ChristianLadywithSAD


----------



## ecl38117 (May 3, 2012)

I goto a number of support groups here in memphis. Theres AA, Al-Anon, Nar-Anon, DBSA, SLAA, SA, but I have yet to find one for Anxiety. Hope someone steps up and gets one started Id love to join. You can talk to local churches about giving a space for the meeting. I know Hope Church on Walnut Grove has a number of different meetings.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm about two hours away from Memphis, in some podunk in Arkansas, and don't have transportation, otherwise I might be interested. Though hubby is checking into grad school there.


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

Don't want this idea to die out.

I wish I could be a little more take charge and get something organized, but I am on this site for a reason and all.


----------



## Quiet Mary (Mar 30, 2013)

*I would love something like this!*

I would definitely go to a support group meeting like this! Are you still planning on doing this?


----------



## JennWitch (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi! My name is Jennifer. I have social anxiety (duh). I started a sort of support group on meetup.com for those in the Memphis area who are overly shy, have social anxiety, or have panic disorders. We can meet up maybe once a month in social situations and have fun and just encourage each other and give each other tips and suggestions. Come on over and give it a try! Lets all learn from each other and help each other and make new friends!


----------

